# Kubota B5200 Mower deck (RC48-62F) eats belts



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm having an issue with my belly mower eating belts, and I'm not figuring out why. I've put 2 belts on this machine in the past month, and within an hour of mowing, the belt is shows wear and starts to fray. I'm not sure why. I've replaced all of the bearing for the pulleys, I've replaced the tension arm, as well as the top and bottom oil seals on the gear box. The spindles and blades turn freely without any issues. I've tried the belts with different tensions on them, but they're still toast after about an hour of mowing. One last thing, I noticed today that the belt I put on the mower last weekend was twisted when I quit mowing today. Any ideas would be appreciated, because I've about run out of them. Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Hoppy,
I had a 60" kubota deck that started breaking (fracturing) the middle blade for no apparent reason that I could figure out. I concluded that the gearbox had developed harmonic vibration due to wear. Gearbox was well worn, as I suspect your is. I replaced the gearbox and solved the problem, but it was $$$. Check your gearbox for end play and slop in the gears. You might consider replacing the gearbox bearings and maybe shim the gears back to spec?

You replaced all of the spindle bearings? Correct??


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BigT said:


> Howdy Hoppy,
> I concluded that the gearbox had developed harmonic vibration due to wear. Gearbox was well worn, as I suspect your is.


I haven't replace the spindle bearings yet; however, after your suggestion of the gearbox, I looked at the whole system again. I'm pretty sure the gearbox is ok, but I noticed that the front pto looks like it's missing a bearing and the plate seal. That's probably causing a lot of vibration and slop. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Also check your spindle bearings for play (lateral and vertical) with the belt off.


----------

